

Gem Versioning and Bundler: Doing it Right - wycats
http://yehudakatz.com/2011/05/30/gem-versioning-and-bundler-doing-it-right/

======
pspeter3
Found out that this is critically important when using Padrino 0.9.29 and
Mongoid 2.0.2

